# Neve - Castro Laboreiro (19-01-2014)



## Minho (20 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

Posso dizer que este foi o maior nevão deste inverno no que toca às cotas mais altas (> 1000metros).

Fotos tiradas perto da Branda do Rodeiro em Castro Laboreiro.


----------



## PauloSR (21 Jan 2014 às 00:58)

Belíssimas imagens desse belíssimo local!  

Excelentes Minho!!!


----------



## actioman (21 Jan 2014 às 12:49)

Grande Minho! isto não são fotos são postais dignos de um roteiro turístico!

Que maravilha!

Obrigado!


----------



## MSantos (21 Jan 2014 às 23:28)

Mas que grande nevão !! Excelentes fotos obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2014 às 23:55)

Ena pá! Que lindas!  Parabéns Minho, estão belíssimas, que grande nevão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Jan 2014 às 00:07)

Castro Laboreiro no seu melhor, magníficas paisagens!

Belos momentos passei aí na minha infância. 

Parabéns pelas fotos Minho, estão muito boas!


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2014 às 00:34)

Excelentes registos Minho!

Grande passeio, e boas imagens!


----------



## ampa62 (22 Jan 2014 às 01:26)

Grande dia! Excelentes fotos.


----------

